# Dwarf Blue Dempseys



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Does anyone have a good personal preference on DBDs because I'm really not informed enough about them at all. pH, tankmates, temp, foods, space, etc are the type of parameters I'm looking for. Thanks


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't know about DBD, but if this is for you 38gal., I would put 5 more Green Cories. They are s much more fun in larger groups. After that then you might be at capacity.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I had a few metae corys in there but they all seemed to be a bad batch since they all ended up dying. I would add at least maybe 3 more greens and possibly some tetras/rams if i can find someone to take my male convict =/


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I doubt there is such thing as a dwarf blue dempsey.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree, I have never heard of one.


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

*dempsey*

Blue dempseys are smaller than normal ones so thats probabyl just a common term/name they are using.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Cichlid, Jack Dempsey.htm

On that site they mention them very briefly as "Dwarf Blue Jack Dempseys" and show only 2 pics, one 1/4 of the way down, and one near the bottom if anyone's interested.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Aqualand pets plus isnt a god site for advice. The link isnt working for me though.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Can you give me a better site if you have one so I can continue some research?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

FOr cichlids, the profile section of www.cichlid-forum.com is great, as is www.fishbase.com. And there is no such thing as a dwarf dempsey, just clarifying. That picture was of a young regular EBJD.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Gourami Swami said:


> Aqualand pets plus isnt a god site for advice.


Why do you say that? I'm not the most experienced fishkeeper (only been doing it about 2.5 years) but their articles seem very informative to me, and they seem to be backed up with alot of experience with the animals. Also they have lots of good pcitures!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Alot of their information is just plain wrong.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't trust information from a site that sells you stuff. It can be useful, but its likely to be biased. Alway try to confirm what you find on internet, so much is just wrong.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I just use it to get a brief descriptionnof what types of fish are which, since I am also a young fish keeper, (around 4 years). I'll try and stick to this forum since you guys are really informative with everything.


----------

